# custom tails for sentra/200 pics



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

Does anyone have any pictures of custom or clear/euro tails on their sentra or 200? i would love to see some since i'm considering getting some for mine. thanks


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Dont think you'll be getting anything except the altezzas...people have customs, but thats what they are, customs.  If you do a quick search in this forum you should get lots of altezza pics.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

There is actually ONE gentleman(Shawn) that has custom corvette tails in his 200sx. here's a picture.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I also have "different" tails, but he seems to want something off a shelf...which is not out there. Lots of people have custom tails....here's mine http://groups.msn.com/srac/shoebox.msnw?Page=5


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

check out my link on my signature...i have my tails painted candy apple red


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Here is mine.
I'm changing it up a bit in the next couple of months.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

I'd have to say, that is the nicest tailight setup I seen on a sentra so far!


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

where did you get those clear tails? they look very nice..


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

akk51 said:


> *where did you get those clear tails? they look very nice.. *




yeah they do look good... but where I live thats just a invite for the police....lol 


dre you ready to start the tail project I should be ready this week


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I have a couple ideas for tail light conversions I just am a lazy f***. Probably do something in the next 6 months tho.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *yeah they do look good... but where I live thats just a invite for the police....lol
> 
> 
> dre you ready to start the tail project I should be ready this week *


I got 3 fix it tickets in Long Island when my tails were all clear. 

Bobby, I'm ready when you are. I'm off from work on Saturday, so give me a call. 

Dry Boy, maybe you can meet up with me and Bobby...where are you? And there's a guy coming down from Ct next weekend...me and him are probably gonna hook up too.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

sounds good to me... we can meet at autobarn to pickup the materials...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *yeah they do look good... but where I live thats just a invite for the police....lol
> 
> 
> dre you ready to start the tail project I should be ready this week *


The lights are re-wired and 100% legal. I've had them on for over a year, and I have yet to be pulled over for them.

I'm doing a few changes to it, and will post new pics when we are all done.

The clear tails may be for sale in the spring....


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Yup, as long as you have the papers saying they are legal, the cops can't [email protected]# wit you.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

in oregon tail lights have to REFLECT red. if they don't, such as with the clear tail lights, then they're illegal. i don't even think you can buy those old school clear tails anymore.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

sno said:


> *in oregon tail lights have to REFLECT red. *


My tails are red...but they dont reflect red...they reflect white. I doubt some cop would pull you over for that. In the night, the light's on, so its red, and do you really need a red reflector in the day time?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

sno said:


> *in oregon tail lights have to REFLECT red. if they don't, such as with the clear tail lights, then they're illegal. i don't even think you can buy those old school clear tails anymore. *


Those big DOT approved 4 inch round lights DO reflect red.
And the clears are wired as turns and reverse. Those do not have to reflect red in any state.


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

my friend and i got pulled over in his eclipse in Snoqualmie Pass and the Stater said that since his altezzas didnt have red reflectors on the sides, they were illegal. we were like WTF. and he said the reason being was if a car was to slide sideways in the middle of the road, they need reflectors on the sides so that they can be seen. im not givin a shit though, even if they did make altezzas or clear lights for my car, i wouldnt get them becuase i think theyre ricey ass. the only car that i've seen clear tails look tight on is 1CLNB14's.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

And they will only be on my car for a little longer.....


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*HUM?*

Whats up your sleave?LOL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Mike knows the lowdown 

I put the SE-L tails on....looks sweet!


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

well i've seen a black f150 and a black new model eclipse with clear tail lights that look hot. to me they only look good on black but that just me.

damn i can't wait to get another job so i can do all these tricks i got up my sleeve


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Damn IM going crazy I gotta do something about my stock tails.....what to do -what to do????


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

buy my clears


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *buy my clears  *


lol....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *Damn IM going crazy I gotta do something about my stock tails.....what to do -what to do???? *


 go custom.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

im working on another setof black altezzas for a customer and when he puts them on there i show u pix of it.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *im working on another setof black altezzas for a customer and when he puts them on there i show u pix of it. *


Yeah I hate to admit it but IM really leaning towards this black Alteeza thing......I might just get a set off ebay and maybe smoke out the outer lens or maybe candy apple red them--Anything to make them look less Alteeza-ish...

What do U guyz think about just spraying the outer lens--I want to avoid having to open them up???


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

after all this opening i did this weekend it became easy to take off the case...

the last one i did took no more than 15 min...
I will try to take off my altezza case and spray them..
but I dont know what color to go with...

Andre suggested white...
but we will see.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *
> What do U guyz think about just spraying the outer lens--I want to avoid having to open them up??? *


Dont do that...it *WILL* get ruined...trust me. Well, unless you do clearcoat or something, but its better to do it on the inside.

Bobby, try the white, or maybe black to match your center panel....or yellow....you know, to match your....just yellow  with a hint of green


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

andre said:


> *Dont do that...it WILL get ruined...trust me. Well, unless you do clearcoat or something, but its better to do it on the inside.
> 
> Bobby, try the white, or maybe black to match your center panel....or yellow....you know, to match your....just yellow  with a hint of green  *




Black would look nice.....


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

andre said:


> *Dont do that...it WILL get ruined...trust me. Well, unless you do clearcoat or something, but its better to do it on the inside.
> 
> WUTDOUMEAN??? Why do U say it would get ruined...Ive seen so many civics do it with a set of clears....uknow to make them red on top and leave em clear on bottom...
> 
> Tell me more *


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah andre is right .. paint does not sit well on plastic..
1 little scratch and the paint falls right off and them the tails have to come off again for a repaint.. 

I guess the best way is to take of the cove and spray the inside.
But then again nothing lasts forever... andre painted the insde of the lense and its starting to fade. 

Btw Andre how long have you had the paint on them?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *yeah andre is right .. paint does not sit well on plastic..
> 1 little scratch and the paint falls right off and them the tails have to come off again for a repaint..
> 
> I guess the best way is to take of the cove and spray the inside.
> ...


hmmmm yeah I guess U may be right.....damn I just didnt want to have to open them up. I dont want the things fogging up on me--I mean they do it even when U dont open them up so Imagine ater I mess with them...


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah but it looks like if you want to open altezza lights it will be 100x more easy than stock... they are setup a little diffrent and 
it don't look like as much glue (maybe thats why they leak).


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *yeah but it looks like if you want to open altezza lights it will be 100x more easy than stock... they are setup a little diffrent and
> it don't look like as much glue (maybe thats why they leak). *


Yeah it may be for the best than--Ill open them than reseal them up real good....Now all I need is your lights...


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I've had mine painted exactly a year now. It has faded, but not to the point that it doesn't shine red. The extent of the fade is only visible in bright light, when you compare it to the rest of the rear lenses.

MP2050, I'm glad you understood what I mean before you went and did it. As far as painting it like the hondas, I'm guessing you're gonna do the altezzas that way, and not regular clear tails...cuz it wont shine red evenly. Remember that the hondas have separate chambers in their tails...like the 200sx does. Ours is only 2 chambers, brake and turn signal. So the only way to do half/half would be to do it like SE-L tails or the APC clears. (trust me, I've considered doing it that way before )


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

andre said:


> *I've had mine painted exactly a year now. It has faded, but not to the point that it doesn't shine red. The extent of the fade is only visible in bright light, when you compare it to the rest of the rear lenses.
> 
> MP2050, I'm glad you understood what I mean before you went and did it. As far as painting it like the hondas, I'm guessing you're gonna do the altezzas that way, and not regular clear tails...cuz it wont shine red evenly. Remember that the hondas have separate chambers in their tails...like the 200sx does. Ours is only 2 chambers, brake and turn signal. So the only way to do half/half would be to do it like SE-L tails or the APC clears. (trust me, I've considered doing it that way before ) *


Yeah andre I meant doing that with the Alteezas.....so IM just gonna open them up and see what I come up with....


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

can some one photoshop a pair of altezza to see how they would look with the red?


----------



## bigjay_6969 (Mar 19, 2003)

*how was this painted?*

There is a guy on eBay selling his car that has a signal light mod that is very nice but I dont know how he did it. I want to duplicate the mad for my car but I want to know how he did it.

[http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2412076717&category=6395


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

the image needs to be linked from an internet server.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

You cant link pics from your hard drive...gotta upload them first to a host.

It looks like a vinyl job.


----------



## bigjay_6969 (Mar 19, 2003)

I changed it - go to the website...

it's on ebay


----------



## bigjay_6969 (Mar 19, 2003)

How do you guys think he did it.... and could anybody help me do the same

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2412076717&category=6395


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

vinyl. just vinyl stickers on the lights. Looks like crap IMO


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

BTW, that 200 looks like crap. Way too much White inside, Way too much vinyl, spoiler's ugly, hood doesn't meet, the front bodylnes don't match up. (I would say something about the fenders, but I have Z3 fenders too, ) He's done nothing performancewise to the car.

I just don't like anything on it except for the seat covers.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

The verdict is in........it is vinyl!


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

dudes been trying to sell that car for ever


----------



## NismoSERTurbo (Mar 19, 2003)

I have R32 Skyline Tails in my B-13. I will have pics soon, and i will tell you don't look into it, unless you have someone who is experienced in taillight conversions cuz they are a pain to make fit. But they look soooo dammmnnn sweeeeet.!


----------

